# Własny serwerek

## Mr Adam

Chciałbym w przyszłości mieć firmę hostingową  :Wink: 

Tak więc chciałbym się dowiedzieć co znajduje się na serwerach takich firm  :Very Happy: 

na domowym komputerku mam już apache, php i  phpmyadmin i działające forum phpbb by przemo

teraz przydałby się jakiś ftp do ładowania plików na serwer  :Wink: 

i jak wygląda sprawa z pocztą?

----------

## Yatmai

Podobnie jak z całą resztą, wybierasz najwygodniejszy programik i konfigurujesz. Sugestie który miałby być najwłasciwszy mogły by się flamem skończyć  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr Adam

znalazłem kilka modów do apacha

mod_vhost_alias - Dynamic virtual hosting

czy to dzięki niemu hostingi zakładają konta?

mod_ftpd - FTP access for Apache

czy to przez niego wgrywa się pliki na serwer?

----------

## no4b

Porządne, drogie hostingi zwykle nie są na samych vhostach. Robi się raczej wirtualne środowiska/maszyny. Dodatkowo rozwiązania (typu panele administracyjne itp) często są klecone na konkretne potrzeby, często nie korzysta się z dostępnych powszechnie rozwiązań, a jeśli już to i tak się je przerabia.

Jak chcesz założyć firmę hostingową, a nie masz odpowiedniej wiedzy, to naprawdę sporo nauki przed Tobą. Zawsze możesz zatrudnić ludzi, którzy pociągną interes, ale tanio nie będzie, bo ani sprzęt, ani łącza, ani fachowcy do tanich nie należą. Zresztą, sam w pojedynkę raczej nikt dużego i porządnego hostingu prowadził nie będzie.

----------

## manwe_

Przejrzyj sobie dowolne oferty i sprawdź co sprzedają - będziesz wiedział jakie grupy programów potrzebujesz. Poza tym podszkolić się musisz z samego bezpieczeństwa. Na początku bez oddzielania użyszkodników na osobne systemy [vmware, chroot, etc.], takie zabawki jak limitowany /proc są niezbędne. 

Mam dostęp do jednego kompa firmy DreamHost [jeden z lepsiejszych hostingów amerykańskich]. Sama nazwa jajka budzi reskept  :Wink: 

```
$ uname -r    

2.4.32-grsec+f6b+gr217+nfs+a32+fuse23+tg+++p4+c8+gr2b-v6.194
```

Równie ładnie wyglądają zapasy dyskowe:

```
$ df -h | awk '{print $2}' | egrep '(G|T)'

2.0G

6.9G

835G

835G

907G

907G

907G

907G

835G

835G

907G

907G

907G

907G

907G

907G

780G

835G

907G

907G

907G

1.4T

1.2T

1.4T

1.2T

```

----------

## Mr Adam

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Porządne, drogie hostingi zwykle nie są na samych vhostach. Robi się raczej wirtualne środowiska/maszyny. Dodatkowo rozwiązania (typu panele administracyjne itp) często są klecone na konkretne potrzeby, często nie korzysta się z dostępnych powszechnie rozwiązań, a jeśli już to i tak się je przerabia.
> 
> Jak chcesz założyć firmę hostingową, a nie masz odpowiedniej wiedzy, to naprawdę sporo nauki przed Tobą. Zawsze możesz zatrudnić ludzi, którzy pociągną interes, ale tanio nie będzie, bo ani sprzęt, ani łącza, ani fachowcy do tanich nie należą. Zresztą, sam w pojedynkę raczej nikt dużego i porządnego hostingu prowadził nie będzie.

 

Akurat mam dużo czasu aby się nauczyć, mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie  :Wink:  Zawsze mnie to interesowało  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Przejrzyj sobie dowolne oferty i sprawdź co sprzedają - będziesz wiedział jakie grupy programów potrzebujesz. Poza tym podszkolić się musisz z samego bezpieczeństwa. Na początku bez oddzielania użyszkodników na osobne systemy [vmware, chroot, etc.], takie zabawki jak limitowany /proc są niezbędne. 

 

Tutaj zabardzo nie rozumiem, możesz troszkę jaśniej napisać? Looknę na google może coś znajdę...

Co do bezpieczeństwa, to na serwerach używa się selinux?

I najważniejsze pytanie, jak to jest z ładowaniem plików przez ftp? Sam mam konto na i365.pl - mam login i hasło do ftp i tam ładuje pliki... Może mi to ktoś wytłumaczyć jak to działa? I jakie paczki są potrzebne?

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Co do bezpieczeństwa, to na serwerach używa się selinux?

 

Na jednych jest, na innych nie ma.

 *Quote:*   

> I najważniejsze pytanie, jak to jest z ładowaniem plików przez ftp? Sam mam konto na i365.pl - mam login i hasło do ftp i tam ładuje pliki... Może mi to ktoś wytłumaczyć jak to działa? I jakie paczki są potrzebne?

 

Trzeba zainstalować jakiś serwer ftp (vsftpd, proftpd, pureftpd, glftpd, inne, do wyboru do koloru), skonfigurować i odpalić.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## Mr Adam

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Co do bezpieczeństwa, to na serwerach używa się selinux? 
> 
> Na jednych jest, na innych nie ma.
> 
>  *Quote:*   I najważniejsze pytanie, jak to jest z ładowaniem plików przez ftp? Sam mam konto na i365.pl - mam login i hasło do ftp i tam ładuje pliki... Może mi to ktoś wytłumaczyć jak to działa? I jakie paczki są potrzebne? 
> ...

 

Zapytałem się na forum hostingowym, to mnie wyśmiali, ot cały profesjonalizm.

Ze względów bezpieczeństwa dobrze by było chyba mieć selinux?

A co do serwerów ftp, dzięki że je wymieniłeś ale nie pomogłeś mi w wyborze   :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Samo posiadanie selinux jeszcze nie podnosi bezpieczeństwa. A wyboru musisz dokonać sam.

----------

## Mr Adam

znalazłem coś takiego:

http://www.ispconfig.org/manual_installation.htm

pisze co taki panel potrzebuje na kompletny serwer..

może mi ktoś napisać co to jest BIND8 / BIND9 i do czego służy?

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Bind to dns. Cholernie potrzebna rzecz przy hostingu, bez niego ani rusz.

----------

## czestmir

Szanowny Mr Adamie postawienie takiego serwera w warunkach domowych to nic skomplikowanego, wystarczy poszukać trochę po necie. Zupełnie inną sprawą jest świadczenie takich usług szerszej liczbie osób (komercyjnie bądź niekomercyjnie). Jeżeli oczekujesz gotowych recept, to wierz mi bierze się za to grubą forsę.

----------

## Mr Adam

Sz.P. Czestmir'ze, każdy jakoś zaczynał... nie zamierzam zakładać hostingu w najbliższych dniach ani latach...

Ale w przyszłości bym chciał.....

----------

## cielak

IMHO chyba najlepiej jest postawić serwer, dać do niego dostęp paru lub parunastu zaufanym osobom... i niech korzystają z niego, jak tylko mogą (oby tylko zgodnie z prawem). Jak się pojawią problemy, pytamy google i tyle. To nie jest żadna tajemna wiedza.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Praktyka, praktyka i jeszcze raz praktyka...

----------

## v7n

Ja zacząłem od serwera na OpenBSD i biedostradzie 512 - każdy miał shella w chroocie, własnego user_dira, własne id w systemie i własną quotę. Zaczęło się od tego, że na infie przeszliśmy z html na php no i teraz nie można było od tak sobie lokalnego pliku odpalić w przeglądarce. Pozakładałem kilka kont ( w szczytowym okresie było ich 7   :Twisted Evil:   ) i tak jakoś ludzie sobie wysyłali przez ftp ( każdy osobne konto, dostęp tylko swojego katalogu ) lub pisali zdalnie ( łatka na sshd + putty i po zaloowaniu $ nano plik.php ). Wszyscy byli zadowoleni, bo nie trzeba było instalować apache u siebie lub bawić się w jakieś konto.pl itp...

... aż pewnego dnia zaspany admin wpisał rm -rf . nie wykonując wcześniej pwd i nie upewniając się w jakim jest katalogu... apache'a nie było ;D

ps - 7 userów przy uploadzie 16kB to nie jest dobry pomysł ( tak na przyszłość )

ps2 teraz czekam na przeprowadzke do akademika ( miejmy nadzieję, heh ). tam pewnie będą pożądne łącza i może ktoś zaryzykuje trzymanie danych na moim dysku   :Twisted Evil: 

ps3 tak teraz pomyślałem, że to nie było szczególnie trudne.. trochę chęci, używania mózgu i wszystko można spokojnie znaleźć na http://72.14.221.104/ tylko trzeba się przemóc

ps4 czytam i czytam - fajny ten ispconfig i dokumenty na howtoforge, może kiedyś coś z niego wykorzystam (-;

----------

